# The Ugliest PC Case Thread



## Laquer Head (May 28, 2017)

Got this in my email this morning from my old man--of all people.

UGLY PC CASES

Whether its too much plastic cladding, ugly ports and wierd curves, or just poor quality --post up the ugliest, nastiest cases you've seen...


----------



## beers (May 28, 2017)

Glad that the level10 made it on the list, but holy crap vomtown at that xynos G3.

You might not be a 'fan' of this one:


----------



## Laquer Head (May 28, 2017)

beers said:


> Glad that the level10 made it on the list, but holy crap vomtown at that xynos G3.
> 
> You might not be a 'fan' of this one:



Stop trying to blow us away with your lame puns..


----------



## beers (May 28, 2017)

Laquer Head said:


> Stop trying to blow us away with your lame puns..


Hey cool down bro, don't exhaust yourself by spinning it out of proportion.


----------



## Laquer Head (May 28, 2017)

I'm chill man, just needed to get my bearings...thanks for keeping me grounded


----------



## Calin (May 28, 2017)

Anything labeled as a "gaming" case pretty much.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 28, 2017)

The Thermaltake 10 is cool
JPAC 412 reminds me of my first case


----------



## Agent Smith (May 28, 2017)

HAHAHA! This looks like it came straight from Dr. Seuss.


----------



## Laquer Head (May 28, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> HAHAHA! This looks like it came straight from Dr. Seuss.



Or Willy Wonka's chocolate factory....lol


----------



## The VCR King (May 28, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> HAHAHA! This looks like it came straight from Dr. Seuss.


What in the hell... is that a laptop CD drive mounted sideways inside that glass plate in the front?!


----------



## Laquer Head (May 29, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> What in the hell... *is that a laptop CD drive mounted sideways* inside that glass plate in the front?!



YESSSS,,, I love that you appeared outta nowhere to ask that.,.. awesome~


----------



## _Glitch (May 29, 2017)

A case a pimp would be pleased with.


----------



## The VCR King (May 29, 2017)

_Glitch said:


> A case a pimp would be pleased with.


Wonder how the airflow is with that one.


----------



## aldan (May 29, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> HAHAHA! This looks like it came straight from Dr. Seuss.


make a cool bubble machine.


----------



## _Glitch (May 29, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> Wonder how the airflow is with that one.


Was wondering the same thing :/


----------



## Agent Smith (May 31, 2017)

_Glitch said:


> A case a pimp would be pleased with.




HAHAHA!


----------

